# Seachem Flourish and my OEBT shrimps?



## bryanmc1988 (Apr 4, 2012)

well i been dosing my tank with Seachem Flourish







will this kill my shrimps? i know the excel has a bad rep on shrimp killings... but what about the normal one? will this kill my shrimps? i know copper will and this does have 0.0001% copper

here is a list of what it contains...

Total Nitrogen 
0.07%
Available Phosphate ( P2O5) 
0.01%
Soluble Potash 
0.37%
Calcium (Ca) 
0.14%
Magnesium (Mg) 
0.11%
Sulfur (S) 
0.2773%
Boron (B) 
0.009%
Chlorine (Cl) 
1.15%
Cobalt (Co) 
0.0004%
Copper (Cu) 
0.0001%
Iron (Fe) 
0.32%
Manganese (Mn) 
0.0118%
Molybdenum (Mo) 
0.0009%
Sodium (Na) 
0.13%
Zinc (Zn) 
0.0007%

has anyone used this with no shrimp death? wouldnt want my OEBT's filpped upside down the next morning.... and i used the recommended dosage... which is 5ml per 60 gal but i have a 30gal tank.. so i dose only 2.5ml, so what do you think?


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

I use flourish with my Red Cherry and I dosed 5ml on a 20g the other day. No ill effects, but Red Cherries are hardy species. Soo..


----------



## bryanmc1988 (Apr 4, 2012)

5ml for 20g? dam thats over dose... 5ml is suppost to be for 60gal as it says on the bottle... but if anyone has better info please dont be shy


----------



## bryanmc1988 (Apr 4, 2012)

bump ... has anyone have experience with this?


----------



## rostick555 (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a crs colony and dose seachem excel on a daily recommended dosage and have no ill effects. just follow what's on the bottle or be on the safe side and dose half of the recommended dosage on the bottle and you should be one.


----------



## xenxes (Aug 1, 2012)

Flourish is fine in recommended doses, too much Potash and Copper will harm inverts though. I stopped dosing the water column altogether, poo replaces macro and fish food replaces micro in a Walstad-natural setup. I just insert root tabs every now and then.

Excel I'd recommend dosing half dose every other day, and only if you see algae. It's an effective algaecide, not so much a CO2 replacer. Excel overdose can kill any livestock.


----------

